# Touring WWII Aircraft Show



## Franklin R. Stephens (Mar 27, 2008)

The Collings Foundation of Stow, MA has been restoring WWII aircraft and flying them around the country, currently to 100 cities, on tours for nineteen years. In their touring air show they have a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress, a North American B-25 Billy Mitchell, and a Consolidated B-24 Liberator, and now they have added a "Little Friend" by acquiring a P-51... all fully restored to flying condition.

Their purpose from the beginning is to educate the later generations to the great contribution of the World War II aircraft to winning both the European Theater War and the South Pacific War. Those who attend their shows get to closely examine each of the aircraft on the ground, and with a donation to Collings 501(3)c Foundation to help with the high cost of maintenance and flying these aircraft can actually get to ride in their favorite plane. Static displays of aircraft in museums are nice, but being able to experience what those of us did flying in them in World War II is an indelible memorable experience

I'd like to commend Collings Foundation for their work, and suggest to all who flew in World War II that they support their efforts. You can get their schedule of visits by accessing their web site at The Collings Foundation - Stow, MA.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the post Franklin and welcome to the site. Believe me.....most of us a very aware of Nine-O-Nine, Witchcraft, Tondelayo, and now Betty Jane. In fact, they just left Dallas after being here for two weeks. I visited the planes and the crew several times before they left, as I do every time there are here since I work about 1 mile from Love field. It's a great way to spend lunch!!!


----------

